# johnson 9.9 problems



## BtsNhoS (Aug 30, 2011)

Hello, i posted this question in the jon boat conversion forum along with my boat but i bet it would get more responses here. I already searched this site and others but cant seem to get a solid answer. Im having alot of problems with my motor, its a 197? i need to find out how to tell with the model numbers, but it the problem is when i give it a good amount of throttle it just revs really high and the prop doesnt spin. The prop will spin at low rpm's but once any type of torque is applied it doesnt. someone else said it sounds like the shear pin? any suggestions/help would be appreciated thanks.


----------



## Whoopbass (Aug 30, 2011)

Pull the prop and check the pin and then report back.


----------



## PopCan (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi

I'm quite sure the Johnson 9.9 doesn't have a shear pin. I sounds like you've spun the prop hub. It is the rubber cushion between the spline and prop body about all you can do is replace the prop. If you have a shear pin you probably have a 9.5.

I hope this helps.

Cheers


----------



## crazymanme2 (Aug 30, 2011)

Post your model # & we'll help you fiqure out the year.


----------



## BtsNhoS (Aug 30, 2011)

its a 9.9 for sure, now it has trouble starting=wont start at all. but the model number is 10R750.


----------



## ENIRB (Aug 30, 2011)

hahahaha


Step Brothers fan are we?
Love their dumb song: "Boats-n-Hoes"


----------



## cajuncook1 (Aug 30, 2011)

If I am not mistaken, your motor is a 1975 model.

Here is simple way to tell if you have spun prop. You can bring it to a marina or dealership and they can send it off to be repropped for little more than half of the price of a new prop.

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=13786


Here is link that has good information regarding your motor. 

https://www.sschapterpsa.com/ramblings/OMC/OMC%20info.htm


Here is link that has an electronic parts diagram and you can even order parts from them as well.

https://www.marineengine.com/

https://www.marineengine.com/parts/johnson-evinrude-parts.php?year=1975&hp=9.9&model=10R75C

Good luck


----------



## BtsNhoS (Aug 30, 2011)

cajuncook1 said:


> If I am not mistaken, your motor is a 1975 model.
> 
> Here is simple way to tell if you have spun prop. You can bring it to a marina or dealership and they can send it off to be repropped for little more than half of the price of a new prop.
> 
> ...



wow thank you ill def. be reviewing all this info, my pull cord snapped a while back and i put the new one on today but sure enough, the motor wont fire. i rebuilt the carb so i dont think that is the problem, but i know i need a new flywheel and whatever the small black plastic (flywheel?) piece ontop of the pullcord needs replacing. i hate this motor. i would love to actually use my boat sometime before winter haha :-({|=


----------



## BtsNhoS (Sep 3, 2011)

well today i got it to finally start, i need to use super premium it likes it alot more, but do i just need a new prop or a prop+other parts? it def. seems to be the prop hub from the test mentioned above, also when i hold the flywheel i can freely spin the prop. also, where is the best spot to buy a replacement prop? ebay, amazon, local store? thanks guys.


----------



## 200racing (Sep 3, 2011)

new plugs if you havent already.


----------



## BtsNhoS (Sep 3, 2011)

yeah plugs are good, a little bit of oil and black but they were replaced a few months ago, i need to change the grease in the bottom part of the motor would that have caused the prop to break like it did?


----------

